# Londinium R... ordered!



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Not posted for a while but thought I would share my news. I've just taken the plunge and ordered a Londinium R as an upgrade to my Elektra Microcasa. I've had a lot of fun with the Elektra and have hopefully improved my skills a little this year through using it.

I briefly looked at a few other machines as possible upgrades but kept coming back to the Londinium R so I just went for it. Very excited to be hopefully pulling my first shots on it in a few days.

I can't afford a grinder upgrade just yet so will be making do with my Eureka Mignon... not ideal i know but it's a start!

Nick


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Phenomenal upgrade Nick

Enjoy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You won't be disappointed...and I'm on my third!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! How exciting


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

theothernickh said:


> Not posted for a while but thought I would share my news. I've just taken the plunge and ordered a Londinium R as an upgrade to my Elektra Microcasa. I've had a lot of fun with the Elektra and have hopefully improved my skills a little this year through using it.
> 
> I briefly looked at a few other machines as possible upgrades but kept coming back to the Londinium R so I just went for it. Very excited to be hopefully pulling my first shots on it in a few days.
> 
> ...


 Nice. Got to be the best home espresso machine on the market


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus one for that. Really adds something extra to lighter roasts.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice one Nick.... Enjoy !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

theothernickh said:


> Not posted for a while but thought I would share my news. I've just taken the plunge and ordered a Londinium R as an upgrade to my Elektra Microcasa. I've had a lot of fun with the Elektra and have hopefully improved my skills a little this year through using it.
> 
> I briefly looked at a few other machines as possible upgrades but kept coming back to the Londinium R so I just went for it. Very excited to be hopefully pulling my first shots on it in a few days.
> 
> ...


Did you ask Reiss if here were any package deals to be had? Sometimes he will put together a deal, great machine by the way you won't be disappointed with it it the service from Reiss


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice choice for an upgrade , super machines to Make super easy great espresso .


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Did you ask Reiss if here were any package deals to be had? Sometimes he will put together a deal, great machine by the way you won't be disappointed with it it the service from Reiss


Thanks everyone. I've had this machine on my mind for months. In the end it was really just a choice of one for me.

So I take it some of you have moved from the L1 to the R?

@coffeechap I had a brief online chat with Reiss. He mentioned the E5 grinder as his basic recommendation. Didn't seem to be a package on offer. I got a few extras though.. the distribution funnel and tool. Also went for the tamper and Espazzola.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

theothernickh said:


> So I take it some of you have moved from the L1 to the R?


Yup. Now you can start a piggy bank for that paired grinder


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yup. Now you can start a piggy bank for that paired grinder


Ha.. indeed! That's half the fun. Selling the Microcasa and Eureka might help too.

So the next question.. do i go for something like an E5 or save my pennies and get something a little more exotic?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

You guys have piqued my interest. What makes the lever machine special? Heritage? The unique pressure profile? Is it once you go lever you never go back?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

theothernickh said:


> So the next question.. do i go for something like an E5 or save my pennies and get something a little more exotic?


Depends on type of roasts you go for. If you lean towards lighter - big flat - medium - medium plus roasts - conical burrs.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ATZ said:


> You guys have piqued my interest. What makes the lever machine special?


Produces an ideal extraction pressure profile - gentle pressure during pre-infusion then around 9 bar for beginning of extraction tailing off to near zero pressure at the end.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

This is where i stumble a little! I'm no connoisseur. I usually just take the monthly subscription roast from Rave. I think i need to get more into developing my taste buds.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

theothernickh said:


> This is where i stumble a little! I'm no connoisseur. I usually just take the monthly subscription roast from Rave. I think i need to get more into developing my taste buds.


don't let me discourage you from trying different coffees , if you happy with your drink that's good .

The lever is going take your espresso to another level , as told to me when I drove away with mine in the boot of my car "the easiest coffee machine you will ever use"


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great machine, enjoy.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

ATZ said:


> You guys have piqued my interest. What makes the lever machine special? Heritage? The unique pressure profile? Is it once you go lever you never go back?










Actually once you go lever, you then go 2 lever...









(unique pressure profile, hands on nature, quality in the cup, hard to muck up. Advice: try one)

John


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats! I'll be selling my Compak E8 in about 6 months, it's a lovely big flat with redspeed burrs. Plenty of time to save up


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

It's a beautiful thing this wee beastie!

Quite a step up from the Elektra in just about every way.









It has become apparent that I need a big step up in my grinder too!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

it is a work of art !

out of interest, do you still get sneezes with the Londinium ?. When pouring shots on either the la pavoni, Electa or Cimbali, If I release the PF too quick I run the risk of it sneezing coffee grinds over me. Has the londinium got around this in anyway ?? .... or does it not happen due to a bigger grouphead .. or just because its so beautiful you cant rush anything anyway as you spend to long admiring it ?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks lovely!!

Can the R be plumbed in for silent operation?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Beautiful machine! I get needing a new grinder to match it properly lol.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

h1udd said:


> it is a work of art !
> 
> out of interest, do you still get sneezes with the Londinium ?. When pouring shots on either the la pavoni, Electa or Cimbali, If I release the PF too quick I run the risk of it sneezing coffee grinds over me. Has the londinium got around this in anyway ?? .... or does it not happen due to a bigger grouphead .. or just because its so bea
> 
> utiful you cant rush anything anyway as you spend to long admiring it ?


Not sure... I'm in the habit of never doing that after learning my lesson with the Elektra!

The grouphead is a lot bigger. Everything is massively beefed up. Slightly daunting if i'm honest!


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

I think it does have a plumbing option


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

h1udd said:


> If I release the PF too quick I run the risk of it sneezing coffee grinds over me. Has the londinium got around this in anyway ??


None of the Londiniums have a solenoid so you have to wait until the pressure is down to zero before removing the portafilter. That said, unless you choke the machine, you can remove the portafilter pretty much after extraction is complete and lever is fully vertical.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

theothernickh said:


> I think it does have a plumbing option


L1s can be plumbed in but pretty sure the LR can't.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool machine.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

It's early days but I'm completely failing to get anything decent out of my gorgeous new R.

I could pull some pretty ok shots (ok not consistently) on the Elektra using my Mignon Grinder.

Besides a minor issue with the blue light not working the R seems to be working fine.

Beans are super fresh so i'm thinking...

It's me and the grinder. Will hopefully be sorting out a very good grinder soon.

So maybe some training in the new year to step up my game!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

theothernickh said:


> It's early days but I'm completely failing to get anything decent out of my gorgeous new R.
> 
> I could pull some pretty ok shots (ok not consistently) on the Elektra using my Mignon Grinder.
> 
> ...


Dose in ( weight ) dose out ( weight )

Time ( total time )

Where you think the taste balance isnt right ( too weak , too bitter etc )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@theothernickh whereabouts are you?


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> @theothernickh whereabouts are you?


Glossop in the peak district.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can do some training for you if you want. You PM me if interested.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can do some training for you if you want. You PM me if interested.


Thanks.. will certainly be looking at some sort of training in the new year.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you letting he group get up to temp fully? It takes around 40 mins


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

yes.. usually leave it for an hour.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Ha Ha. Its just not my day! My Mignon seems to be jamming. Have cleaned it out twice and still does it. it was clumping really badly anyway. Looks like I will be enjoying a Nespresso on christmas day whilst gazing at my beautiful new Londinium. Mind you looking on the bright side it will be easier to justify a shiny grinder to the wife!


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

What a difference some fresh beans and a Mythos Grinder make. Enjoying my first decent espresso out of this baby!









Grinder courtesy of coffee chap... thanks.

Beans courtesy of Bold Street Coffee shop Liverpool. Scooped out of their mythos and bagged up for me.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@theothernickh How's things going now.


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Jony said:


> @theothernickh How's things going now.


Now loving this setup! Its just so easy now to get a good espresso out of it.

The Mythos is dialled in and gives a great, even grind every time into the bottomless portafiler I use.

I use the londinium tamper but don't seem to need the distribution tool that came with the machine. This could be down to the anti clump tweak that Coffechap did for me.

The londinium R is a joy to use and i'm getting great results. The only real variable now is the coffee. I've become aware that i need to use the freshest coffee i can get my hands on.

Couldn't be happier. Glad i made the investment in a good grinder though. Its made all the difference.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

theothernickh said:


> The londinium R is a joy to use and i'm getting great results. The only real variable now is the coffee. I've become aware that i need to use the freshest coffee i can get my hands on.


You probably already know this, but just in case. There's such a thing as too fresh. Beans off gas (expel CO2) for a while after roasting, which can interfere with extraction. Waiting a week to two weeks, post-roast, seems best for expresso.

Matt


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

theothernickh said:


> Now loving this setup! Its just so easy now to get a good espresso out of it.
> 
> The Mythos is dialled in and gives a great, even grind every time into the bottomless portafiler I use.
> 
> ...


Nick if you ever decide to sell the distribution tool please give me a shout


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

eddie57 said:


> Nick if you ever decide to sell the distribution tool please give me a shout


will do!


----------

